# How do I use the bobbin winder on my tajima C1501



## nicc79 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi,

I want to start winding my own bobbins, I have a winder that came on the machine - How do i use it?

TIA


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

I would suggest you "RETHINK" This as the results will NOT be very good. 

A stand alone bobbin winder is not bad but the ones on the machine which start and stop do not produce good results with nice even tensions. So that will end up causing you production problems !

They are great in a pinch to make a bobbin of a certain color thread but if you want to make your own get a stand alone bobbin winder. 

Personally I use Magna Core Pre Wound and would NEVER do anything else !


----------



## craftymomadawn (Nov 28, 2015)

Unfortunately you didn't answer the question! I too need to wind some bobbins to match projects and the machine did not come with instructions to do so! Do you know how to do it?


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Dawn, I have had a commercial machine since 2009 - and have never used the bobbin winder on it. I would be asking the same question. 
When I need a bobbin of a specific colour I wind it on my regular sewing machine (because I know that one well.) So far it has been fine every time.


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

AlisonB said:


> Dawn, I have had a commercial machine since 2009 - and have never used the bobbin winder on it. I would be asking the same question.
> When I need a bobbin of a specific colour I wind it on my regular sewing machine (because I know that one well.) So far it has been fine every time.


Hi Alison,
What bobbins do you use when you wind your own? We always use the cardboard bobbins and they fall apart once they are empty. I haven't found any that might have come with the machine.
Thanks for any info.

Nicole


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

I had 3 metal ones come with my machine, and only wind on them when doing a free-standing-lace or cutwork design. 
If you have the manuals or CD which came with your machine you might find a "Parts" section which tells you what to get. 
I am not in the USA, but from what I have read the company sewmanyparts is recommended. I'm sure they could help if you tell them what machine you have.
https://www.sewmanyparts.com/


----------

